# What does that mean? Different versions?



## fender0107401 (Apr 20, 2011)

Handbook -> Chapter 12 The FreeBSD Booting Process -> 12.1 Synopsis -> First paragraph. 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/boot.html



> The process of starting a computer and loading the operating system is referred to as â€œthe bootstrap processâ€, or simply â€œbootingâ€. FreeBSD's boot process provides a great deal of flexibility in customizing what happens when you start the system, allowing you to select from different operating systems installed on the same computer, or even different versions of the same operating system or installed kernel.



Is there a possibility to run different versions of FreeBSD?

Just a little confusion.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 20, 2011)

I've never tried it but I can't see any reason it wouldn't work. Even the same version installed twice (or more) is possible.
Each system always has its own entry in the MBR or similar structure, that defines a separate slice, that starts with a specific bootloader and contains a specific filesystem or is subdivided into partitions that contain specific filesystems, etc.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2011)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> Is there a possibility to run different versions of FreeBSD?



Sure.  For example, install FreeBSD 8.2 in the first slice, and FreeBSD 7.3 in the second.  Or 8.2 i386 in the first and 8.2 amd64 in the second.  boot0cfg(8) is the FreeBSD boot selector.


----------



## fender0107401 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry guys, I have never thought to install different versions of FreeBSD in the same computer.


----------

